# The 30Gig Prepper's E-Library Thread



## Back Pack Hack

As some of you here know, MaterialGeneral has offered a large electronic library of files aimed at preppers and survivalists. He sells them on a memory card at a minimal cost to help raise funds for medical expenses he has incurred. Not wanting to compete with him, and allow him to continue to help defray those costs, I have not offered my library to the public.

Until now.

I contacted MG with an idea and he's agreed to go along. Here's the deal:

I currently have 30.2gb in my e-library. 13,307 files in 205 categories. Dental care, water filtration, military field manuals, fire starting, gardening, medical, firearms..... you name it, I got it. So I hatched an idea that will let the membership here have access to these, as well as garner some money for MG. What I'll do is take a topic (like listed above), create it as a .zip file, upload it to a file sharing site, and put a link to it in this thread.

Then anyone can go to that site and download that topic if they're interested. Some topics are quite large, and I may have to break it down into pieces, but over time, I hope to get all 30+gigs uploaded and available. The only downside is....... I think the site I usually use keeps the links active for just 6 months. So you gotta act fast! Also.... you DO NOT need to 'sign up'.

So if you're interested in downloading, go right ahead!

The only thing I ask is you make a donation to 'the cause', and you can do so here:
https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney

Let's see how this goes! OK? Let's start with.............. oh.............. how about *EMP*?

24MB, 15 files. To download, click here.

Depending on your computer and internet speed, it might take a while to download. So toss a critter on the grill, grab a cold one and enjoy dinner in the meantime!


----------



## Kauboy

If these files could be seeded to a torrent site, it would help with distribution and spread out the size problem. With 30 or so "seeders", even a 30GB file is plausible. I'd certainly leave mine active for other members to grab.

Thanks for this, BPH. My library is only a few hundred meg, and in need of expansion.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I don't know if there are any duplicates but keep in mind that the flash drive version of my library is only 12gb and in my opinion that is pretty large let alone 32gb.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I've filtered out a lot of duplicates, but there's a handful I've left in place simply to make finding them easier.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture > Dairy

Click here.

5 files, 12.2mb


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture > Grain Growing

Click here.

10 files, 33.3 mb


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture > Balers

Click here.

2 files, 275 kb


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture > Grain mills.

Click here.

18 files, 10.868 mb.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture > Grain Storage

Click here.

14 files 92.5 mb.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture > How To

Click here.

16 files, 835 kb

---------------------------

Agriculture > Insects

Click here.

3 files, 7.3 mb

--------------------------

Agriculture > Land Clearing

Click here.

1 file, 3 mb

---------------------------

Agriculture > Permaculture

Click here.

7 files, 3.4 mb

--------------------------

Agriculture > Soil, Earth & Dirt

Click here.

8 files, 3.5 mb

----------------------------

Agriculture > Threshers

Click here

10 files, 4.3 mb


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Air Filtration

Click here.

6 files, 1.2 mb

--------------------------

Alcohol
Click here.

24 files, 20.6 mb


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture (A-N)

Click here.

19 files, 96.3 mb


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture O-S

Click here.

20 files, 59.1 mb


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture (T-W)

Click here.

11 files 102.3 mb


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Agriculture > Crops (A-I).

Click here.

Agriculture > Crops (J-Z)

Click here.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Algae.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Alternate Energy 1
Alternate Energy 2
Alternate Energy 3
Alternate Energy 4
Alternate Energy 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Angle Measurement


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Animals and Livestock:

Animals and Livestock
Feed
Butchering
Land, Grazing and Fencing
Manure
Animal Power 1
Animal Power 2
Cattle 1
Cattle 2
Chickens
Dairy
Deer
Donkeys
Ducks and Geese
Goats
Livestock
Pigs and Hogs
Poultry 1
Poultry 2
Rabbits
Sheep


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Archery 1
Archery 2
Archery 3


----------



## spork

Have you had time to upload any more? I appreciate what you've been doing.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I've hit a huge roadblock. I have to break down large groups of files to create .zip folders to upload. What I'm coming across is I may have 80 files in a subdirectory, so I break them down into 20 files each in four zip folders. Then ONE of the files just will not upload. At all. Now I need to go back and break those 20 down into 2 zip folders of 10 files each. And ONE of THOSE fail uploading.

It's become totally unmanageable and ungodly time-consuming trying to keep track of which files were in what zip folder. So I've asked Cricket if the forum would be interested in hosting the library on their server.


Personally, I think it would be a huge asset to the forum to have 'the' prepper library.


----------



## spork

Wow, sounds like a pain in the ass... Let us know what happens.


----------



## youngridge

Thanks for sharing....I know how much of a pia that stuff can be.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OK. So let's go low and slow. One PDF at a time. I'm limited to the forums 20.49mb max, so not all files will be uploaded.

Let's continue with....... Astronomy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

More Astronomy


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One more in Astronomy


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Automotive


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Automotive 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Automotive 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Basketry


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Batteries 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Batteries 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

AA batteries


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Alkaline Batteries


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Banks


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Charging batteries 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Charging Batteries 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Charging Batteries 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Chemistry 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Chemistry 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Circuits


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery FAQ 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery FAQ 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home-Made Batteries


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Just a reminder to make a donation!

https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lead Acid Batteries 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lead Acid Batteries 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lead Acid Batteries 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lead Acid Batteries 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lead Acid Batteries 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lead Acid Batteries 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lithium Batteries


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NiCad Batteries


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NiMH Batteries 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NiMH Batteries 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NiZn batteries


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Batteries/Survival 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Batteries/Survival 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Safety


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Storage


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Types 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Types 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Types 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Battery Types 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bearing Blocks


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Beekeeping 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bicycle Generators 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bicycle Generators 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bicycle Generators 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biodiesel 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biodiesel 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biogas 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biogas 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biogas 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biogas 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biogas 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biogas 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biogas 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biogas 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biogas 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Biological


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing/Casting 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing/Casting 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Blacksmithing/Forging


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Boats 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bricks 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bricks 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bricks 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bricks 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bricks 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bricks 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Brick Kilns


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bridges 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bridges 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bridges 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bridges 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bugging Out


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 13


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Building and Construction 14


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Caching 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Caching 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Candles 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Candles 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Carts 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Carts 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Carts 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cement and Concrete 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cement and Concrete 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cement and Concrete 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cement and Concrete 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cement and Concrete 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cement and Concrete 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cement and Concrete 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cement - Ferrocement 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cement - Ferrocement 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chain Saws 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chain Saws 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Charcoal 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Charcoal 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Charcoal 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cheese Making 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cheese Making 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chemicals 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chemicals 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chemicals 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chemicals 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chemicals 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chemicals 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chemicals 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chemicals 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chemicals 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Children and Infants


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Civil Defense


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Civil Disturbances, Mobs and Rioting 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Civil Disturbances, Mobs and Rioting 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Climbing and Mountaineering 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Clothing


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cold and Winter 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cold and Winter 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cold and Winter 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cold and Winter 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Combat Warfare and Self Defense 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Communication 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Communication 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Communication 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Communication 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Communication 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Communication 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Communication 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Communication 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Composting 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Composting 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Composting 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Composting 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Composting 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Composting 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Composting 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Conservation 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Conservation 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Conversions 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Conversions 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Conversions 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Conversions 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Conversions 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking : Baking


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking : Cookbooks 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking : Cookbooks 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking : Rice & Beans 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking : Rice & Beans 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking : Rice & Beans 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking : Slow Cooking 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooking : Slow Cooking 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooperatives 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cooperatives 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Crafts


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Crafts : Weaving


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Well, dammit! *We're into the D's!!!!!!!!!!

*Dams


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dehydrators 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dehydrators 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dental Care 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dental Care 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dental Care 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dental Care 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disabilities


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping : Attitude 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping : Attitude 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping : Bugout 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping : Bugout 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping : Mitigation 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping : Mitigation 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping : Mitigation 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Disaster Prepping : Mitigation 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Common 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Cures 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Cures 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Drugs


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Herbs 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Herbs 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Herbs 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Herbs 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Diseases : Pollution Related


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doctor 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doctor 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doctor : Homeopathic 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doctor : Homeopathic 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doctor : Homeopathic 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doctor : Homeopathic 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doctor : Homeopathic 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doctor : Homeopathic 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doctor : Microscope


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dyeing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dyeing 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Earthquake 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Earthquake 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Earthquake 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Earthquake 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Earthquake 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Ancient Calculators


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Birth 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Birth 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Birth 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Birth 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Birth 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Birth 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Home school 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Home school 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Kids Crafts 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Kids Crafts 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Language 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Language 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Library


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Math 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Math 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Science 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Science 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Science 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Science 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Science 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Science 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Science 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Science 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Stories


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Teaching 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Education : Toys


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrolysis


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : Carbon Arc 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : Carbon Arc 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : Carbon Arc 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : For Vitamin D 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : For Vitamin D 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : Germicidal


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : LED 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : LED 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : LED 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : LED 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : LED 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : LED 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : Measurements 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : Measurements 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : Task Lighting 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electrical : Lighting : Task Lighting 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Circuits 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Circuits 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Circuits 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Circuits 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Circuits 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Electricity


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Formulas 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Formulas 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Reference 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Reference 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Reference 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Repair 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Repair 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Sparks 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Sparks 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Sparks 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electronics : Telephone


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Electroplating


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Emergencies 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Emergencies 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Emergencies 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Emergencies 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Emergencies 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engineering 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engineering 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engines 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engines 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engines 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engines 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engines 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engine Repair 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engine Repair 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Epidemics and Pandemics


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Escape, Evasion, Camouflage and Concealment 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Escape, Evasion, Camouflage and Concealment 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 13


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 14


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Explosives 15


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Family Planning 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Family Planning 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Family Planning 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fencing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fencing 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fertilizer 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fertilizer 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fertilizer 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fertilizer 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fertilizer 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fertilizer 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Field Sanitation 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Field Sanitation 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Financial


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fire 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fire 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fire 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fire for Heat and Cooking 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fire for Heat and Cooking 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand................... now we start on one the the largest file folders:

*Firearms *1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 13


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 14


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 15


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 16


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 17


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 18


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 19


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 20


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 21


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 22


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 23


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 24


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 25


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 26


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 27


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 28


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 29


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 30


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 31


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 32


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 33


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 34


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms 35


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : AK-47


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : AR-7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : AR-15 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : AR-15 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : Ballistics


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : Garand 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : Garand 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : Gunpowder


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : Gunsmithing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : Gunsmithing 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : Gunsmithing 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : Gunsmithing 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : Mosin Nagant


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : SKS 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : SKS 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firearms : SKS 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firewood 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firewood 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firewood 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Firewood 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

My FIRST AID files are a bunch of small files, so I'm going to upload them as ZIP files.

First Aid 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

First Aid 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

First Aid : Snakebite


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Just a reminder:

https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing : Fish Farming 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing : Fish Farming 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing : Fish Farming 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing : Fish Farming 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing : Fish Farming 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing : Fish Farming 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fishing : Nets


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fitness 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fitness 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Flood


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another big sub-folder:

Food 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 13


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 14


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 15


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 16


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 17


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 18


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 19


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 20


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 21


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 22


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food 23


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Choices


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Edible Bugs


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Canning 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Canning 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Canning 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Canning 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Canning 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Cellars


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Dryers 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Dryers 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Freezing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Freezing 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Salt 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Salt 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Smoking 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Smoking 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Smoking 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Smoking 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Preservation : Smoking 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Processing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Processing 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Processing 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Processing 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Processing : Oil Extraction


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Recipes (*ZIP file*)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Safety *(ZIP file!)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Storage 1 *(ZIP file!)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Food : Storage 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Footwear


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Foraging 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Foraging 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Forestry 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Forestry 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Forestry 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Forestry 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Forestry 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Forestry 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fuel and Energy 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fuel and Energy 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fuel and Energy 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fuel and Energy 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fuel and Energy 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fuel and Energy 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fuel and Energy 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Furniture


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 13


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 14


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 15


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 16


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 17


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 18


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 19


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 20


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 21


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 22


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 23


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 24


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 25


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 26


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 27


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 28


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 29


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 30


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 31


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gardening 32 (*ZIP files!!!*)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 13


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 14


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gasifiers 15


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

General Prepping 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Generators * (ZIP files!)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Geology 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Geology 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Glass 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Glass 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Glues and Adhesives *(ZIP file!!!)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gluten Free


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Greenhouse 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Greenhouse 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Greenhouse 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Greenhouse 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hazardous Materials


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Cleansing


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Correct Working Positions


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Diseases *(ZIP file*)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Emergency


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Essential Oils


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Exercise


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Herb Formulas* (ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Herbal Remedies* (ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Herbs 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Herbs 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Herbs 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Herbs 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Herbs 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Meditation


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Minerals *(ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Nutrition 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Nutrition 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Nutrition 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Nutrition 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Nutrition 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Nutrition 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Nutrition 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Safety


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Therapy *ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Urine* ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Vision


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Health and Nutrition : Vitamins * ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Heat and Summer


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Heating and Cooling 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Heating and Cooling 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Heating and Cooling : Cooling


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homesteading and Pioneering 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Homesteading and Pioneering 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hot Water


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hunting


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hurricanes


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydro Power 13


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydroponics 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydroponics 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydroponics 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydroponics 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hydroponics 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hygiene *(ZIP files)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Insects and Arachnids * (ZIP files)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Insects and Arachnids : Edible 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Insects and Arachnids : Edible 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Insects and Arachnids : Mosquito *(ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Insects and Arachnids : Pests 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Insects and Arachnids : Pests 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Inverters *ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Irrigation 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Irrigation 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Irrigation 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Irrigation 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Irrigation 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A quick backtrack as one post didn't get the files attached to it. It was post 552

Food : Preservation : Freezing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knife sharpening


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots : Fishing ZIP file


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots : Individual ZIP file


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Knots : Rappelling ZIP file


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Landslide


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Leather Tanning 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Leather Tanning 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Leisure Reading 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Leisure Reading 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Leisure Reading 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lifting


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lightning ZIP file


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Locks and Lockpicking 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Locks and Lockpicking 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Locks and Lockpicking 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Machining 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Machining 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Magnets ZIP file


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mass Casualties


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mathematics


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another large directory: Medical

Medical 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 13


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 14


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 15


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical 16


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : Anatomy ZIP file


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : Blood ZIP file


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : Facilities 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : Facilities 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : Facilities 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : Facilities 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : How To (various) ZIP file


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : Mental and Psychological


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : US Army Field Manuals 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : US Army Field Manuals 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : US Army Field Manuals 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Medical : US Army Field Manuals 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Metals


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Methane 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Methane 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Militia


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Motors 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Motors 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Motors 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Motors 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Motors 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Motors : Induction Motors


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Motors : PM alternators *ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mold, Fungus, Mildew and Slime *ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Celestial


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Latitude *ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Map of USA


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Maps


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Maps World


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Orienteering 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Orienteering 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Sundials 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Sundials 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Sundials 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Navigation and Mapreading : Sundials 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 10


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 11


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 12


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 13


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 14


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 15


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 16


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nuclear 17


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Organization and Mobilization 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Organization and Mobilization 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Paint * ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Paper Making *ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Parasites 1* ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Parasites 2* ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pedal Power 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pedal Power 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pedal Power 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pedal Power : Foot powered lathes *ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pedal Power : Spinning wheel


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pencils* ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pest Control


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pesticides 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pesticides 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pesticides 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pets .


----------



## AquaHull

Dam this is good, I don't have enough space on my 250 SSD, so I'll just wing it. Haha

I did a D/L on the other confuser


----------



## Back Pack Hack

AquaHull said:


> Dam this is good, I don't have enough space on my 250 SSD, so I'll just wing it. Haha
> 
> I did a D/L on the other confuser


I bought a cheap tablet that can take a 128g microSD card I keep a copy of it all on. I can instantly access it all right on the tablet, or pull out the SD card out and slide it into any working computer. The tablet is stored in a faraday cage. I also keep copies of the entire directory on my desktop, my laptop and a couple of external hard drives.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants 9


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants : Edible 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants : Edible 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants : Growth


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants : Herbs


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants : Medicinal


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants : Mushrooms


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants : Seeds *ZIP files*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plants : Weeds


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plastics 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Plastics 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Poisons *(one is a ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Poisons : Lead * (ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Poisons : Toxins *(ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pottery


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pottery : Kilns 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pottery : Kilns 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pottery : Kilns 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Printing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Printing 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Printing 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

PVC pipe *ZIP file*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham : Amateur Electronics


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham : Antennas 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham : Antennas 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham : Antennas 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham : Frequencies* (1 is a ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham : Marine


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham : Morse Code *(ZIP File)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham : Reference *(ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Radios Scanners and Ham : Two-Way *(ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ram Pumps 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ram Pumps 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ram Pumps 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ram Pumps 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ram Pumps 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ram Pumps 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rebuilding Infrastructure 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rebuilding Infrastructure 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rebuilding Infrastructure 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rebuilding Infrastructure 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rebuilding Infrastructure 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rebuilding Infrastructure 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rebuilding Infrastructure 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rebuilding Infrastructure 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Recipe Books 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Recipe Books 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Recipe Books 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Recipe Books 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Recipe Books 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Recycling 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Recycling 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Reference Material 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Reference Material 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Refrigeration 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Refrigeration 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Risk Assessment and Security


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Roads 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Roads 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Roads 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Roads 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Roads 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rope .


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sanitation 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sanitation 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sanitation 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sanitation 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sanitation 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sanitation : Septic tanks


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sawmills 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sawmills 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense : Bow and Arrow* (1 is a ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense : Gas Masks * (ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense : Knife and Axe *(ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security and Self Defense : Unarmed Defense *(ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Seismic


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Animals *(ZIP file)*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Backpacking (ZIP file)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Scouting 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Scouting 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Scouting 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Scouting 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Camping 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Camping 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Camping 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Camping 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Camping 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Clothing


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Communication


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Death


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Dogs


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Fire (ZIP file)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Fishing (ZIP file)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Handbooks


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Hunting (ZIP file)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : On Foot (ZIP file)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Rope Making


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Snow


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Technology 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Technology 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Technology 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Tracking


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Trapping 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Trapping 2


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Trapping 3


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Trapping 4


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Trapping 5


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Trapping 6


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Trapping 7


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Trapping 8


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Water


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Wildlife (ZIP file)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Primitive Skills : Wisdom


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Self-Sufficiency : Self Reliance


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Seperators


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sewing 1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sewing 2 (ZIP file)


----------



## Denton

Locking this thread as requested so it doesn't get confused with the new one...


----------

